# EDDIE THE EAGLE Lands On Digital HD 5/27 and Blu-ray & DVD 6/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Eddie the Eagle
> Taron Egerton co-stars alongside Academy Award® Nominee Hugh Jackman* in this high-flying, feel-good story inspired by true events. Egerton plays Eddie “The Eagle” Edwards, an unlikely but courageous British ski-jumper who never stopped believing in himself–even as an entire nation was counting him out. With the help of a rebellious and charismatic coach (Jackman), the lovable underdog wins the hearts of fans around the world by making an unforgettable showing at the 1988 Calgary Winter Olympics.
> *Actor, Les Misérables, 2012
> 
> ...


----------

